# McCulloch Eager Beaver 2.1 Model 600132-03 ser: 11-057676



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I just picked up this saw, replaced some rotted fuel line and it runs fine. i have a couple of questions and concerns, 
1. It leaks from the gas cap looks like some type of vent valve is gone. there is a spring still in place but I imagine a check ball of some type is gone. May need to replace the cap or get some type of valve.
2. No sure if the saw has an auto oiler or just the plunger. Anyone know? Can I test it and or repair it


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

3. I am having trouble getting it to idle low enough that the clutch/chain doesn't engage. seems like when I turn down the idle it will stall before the clutch disengages

Are there any service/shop manuals out there? Looks like I need a 222951 SI138 according to some info I got off of Barrett's Small engine site.

Any guideance appreciated

Spit


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Spit said:


> 3. I am having trouble getting it to idle low enough that the clutch/chain doesn't engage. seems like when I turn down the idle it will stall before the clutch disengages
> 
> Are there any service/shop manuals out there? Looks like I need a 222951 SI138 according to some info I got off of Barrett's Small engine site.
> 
> ...


check the clutch spring, it may be broken and not allowing the clutch to disengage. I am pretty sure most all of the eager beaver units had auto oilers.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

let me do some checking it is going to have to be tomorrow when I do the checking


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

*Update it is a broken clutch*

Took it apart last night and the clutch is broken. I am trying to find a good parts list for this model Eager Beaver 2.1 Model number: 600132-03 Serial Number 11-057676 and have been unsuccessful. There is a parts breakdown on Sears Parts site...but all of the part numbers are gone and in place is PARTS NO LONGER AVAILABLE 

I think it is very similar to a PM320 which shows a part number 213278 as the complete clutch asby. I also took the oil pump out, it is an auto oiler with a manual plunger system built into it. the small cap that closes down over the manual plunger on the pump is cracked looks like it is part number 215151 (on the 320 diagram) and the complete asby. is 216424. Can anyone substantiate these part numbers for this model . I know they are hard to find sometimes..so the sooner I can be sure what to look for the better. Thanks for your help!

Spit


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

http://smallenginechainsawparts.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=1105 is a download product for the eager beaver it shows the parts list and the part numbers I have a 213278 clutch in stock I think I may have the other items as well


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

i do not have the clutch listed though i would have to add it


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> i do not have the clutch listed though i would have to add it


Calvin, I thought you were getting out of the internet parts business, glad to hear you are still around. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

geogrubb said:


> Calvin, I thought you were getting out of the internet parts business, glad to hear you are still around. Have a good one. Geo


nope still doing it


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> http://smallenginechainsawparts.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=1105 is a download product for the eager beaver it shows the parts list and the part numbers I have a 213278 clutch in stock I think I may have the other items as well


If the manual shown in the link is the actual manual, the saw on it looks more like a Mini Mac series and his saw looks more like a Power Mac 300 series chain saw. The clutch may be interchangeable, but not much else.

When McCulloch started naming all their saws eager beaver it got hard to tell them apart without the specific model number. It was much easier when they had different names for the different models (Mini Mac, Power Mac 6, Mac 10-10, Pro Mac etc...)


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I stopped out to the repair shop I bought the oiler from and he found me a junk one that has the valve in it. It is just a thin steel disc, no curve or flex to it. I am going to put in in tonight and see what happens. Has to work better than my homemade one or none at all. He started to give me a bad time and told me I wasn't supposed to take the fitting off of the oiler...said I had voided my warranty on the part by doing so, I told him it obviously was designed to come apart...look at the parts breakdown, and that I needed the part. told me I would have to pay him to look at the saw. Not sure if I won him over with logic or charm...but he relented and looked through his junk parts..gave me an entire oiler. I will put my digital caliper on it and get the exact dimensions of the valve and post it. Might come in handy for someone else.

Spit


----------

